# S/S back to Fixed... do I, don't I...?



## edindave (28 Dec 2012)

I hadn't been riding fixed for long - only a couple of months - but I switched from fixed to freewheel at the start of November because of the deteriorating weather, combined with a lack of confidence.
Since then S/S has become quite comfy!
But I have an urge to switch back to fixed... 
I don't know why I'm even posting this...


----------



## HLaB (28 Dec 2012)

I'm still using my SS hub I like the idea of being able to freewheel up to obstacles (traffic etc.). I can't really see the benefit of having a fixed wheel to think about in those situations but thats just me


----------



## edindave (28 Dec 2012)

I agree... not sure of the benefits... are there any?


----------



## edindave (29 Dec 2012)

2224389 said:


> If you have ridden fixed and are not sure of the benefits, it is not for you.


 
I think I will give it another go... 

A few things did put me off to start with (1) handling on wet, poorly set cobbles, with a right turn, with adverse camber, and loads of peds and traffic; (2), buses!; and (3), nearly being blown into a kerb by ~50mph gusts!

Saying that I did enjoy the extra momentum especially into the wind.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2012)

why not get a flip flop hubbed wheel then you can easily swap over


----------



## SS Retro (29 Dec 2012)

Sounds to me like you suit SS better.

SS advantages ability to free wheel
Fixed advantages you get that push over at the top of the crank (TDC)

Personally I have a flip/flop and ride it on SS for my needs it suits me much better than fixed but it's all down to personal choice.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 Dec 2012)

SS Retro said:


> Sounds to me like you suit SS better.
> 
> SS advantages ability to free wheel
> Fixed advantages you get that push over at the top of the crank (TDC)
> ...


Me too,use fixed on the flatter routes s/s in the hills,altough less so in the winter
fixed keeps you warmer descending ,less chill factor


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Dec 2012)

I went flip-flop some months ago and am enjoying both. I had fixed only on a flip-flop hub for a number of years. I prefer having the choice.

My children call it 'the fixie' whichever sprocket is in use.

My advice is to do whichever is more fun on the day, but (much as I hate to say this) I agree with Adrian: If you've tried fixed and don't see the benefits then maybe it's not for you.


----------



## edindave (30 Dec 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> My advice is to do whichever is more fun on the day, but (much as I hate to say this) I agree with Adrian: If you've tried fixed and don't see the benefits then maybe it's not for you.


 
I think I'll stick to S/S for the commute, and flip to Fixed when out for normal rides which are not stop/start every few metres, or hilly. Sounds like a decent approach.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2012)

edindave said:


> I think I'll stick to S/S for the commute, and flip to Fixed when out for normal rides which are not stop/start every few metres, or hilly. Sounds like a decent approach.


 thats decided then


----------



## edindave (1 Jan 2013)

Oh well... I bottled it today.
I went out and the gusts were just too strong... so I turned back, and flipped to S/S for the first ride of the year. Fixed just feels too treacherous in the wind.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

Fixed in wind, what's not to like.

I've been riding fixed for commuting for 3 years now, came to it from over 20 years of geared road bikes/MTB's. Once used to it, not being able to freewheel upto lights etc, you just forget it's any different. A quick flip of the wheel has the pedals back in the right place. It's better in headwinds as you have the added rotating advantage, so lose less speed, and the same for climbing.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

I don't see how fixed is any different in the wind to running SS.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

For the first time ever I'm slightly cursing being SS (never been fixed), for the simple reason that I've got a heavy chest cost and being SS doesn't give me the opportunity to take it easy.


----------



## edindave (2 Jan 2013)

fossyant said:


> Fixed in wind, what's not to like.
> 
> I've been riding fixed for commuting for 3 years now, came to it from over 20 years of geared road bikes/MTB's. Once used to it, not being able to freewheel upto lights etc, you just forget it's any different. A quick flip of the wheel has the pedals back in the right place. It's better in headwinds as you have the added rotating advantage, so lose less speed, and the same for climbing.


 


Rob3rt said:


> I don't see how fixed is any different in the wind to running SS.


 
I just get a bit unnerved especially with crosswinds, when I seem to have a tendency to freewheel as it seems easier to lean into the wind and drop my opposite foot, like counter-steering.
Perhaps it's psychological but I think it doesn't help that I weigh <61kg. The wind can easily push me towards the kerb or the other side of the road, and has done a few times on the fixed. If there's traffic about it becomes all the more scary.

I need to build my confidence gradually. But I agree, with a straight on headwind I found the flywheel effect to be a great help.


----------



## edindave (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> For the first time ever I'm slightly cursing being SS (never been fixed), for the simple reason that I've got a heavy chest cost and being SS doesn't give me the opportunity to take it easy.


 
I've got the remnants of a cold that has been with me for a fortnight tomorrow. Yesterday I was glad of the freewheel after a climb into a headwind - 177ft in 0.88mi. It would have destroyed me if I couldn't freewheel after reaching the top!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> I've got the remnants of a cold that has been with me for a fortnight tomorrow. Yesterday I was glad of the freewheel after a climb into a headwind - 177ft in 0.88mi. It would have destroyed me if I couldn't freewheel after reaching the top!



Ditto! I went out on my geared bike yesterday and it was bliss!


----------



## mangid (2 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> Oh well... I bottled it today.
> I went out and the gusts were just too strong... so I turned back, and flipped to S/S for the first ride of the year. Fixed just feels too treacherous in the wind.


 
I suspect it's just familiarity ? 

I don't have any problems related to riding fixed in strong winds (40knot gusts last week), yep it's hard work, but I enjoy that :-) I'm not sure I get the stopping pedalling in a side wind, keeping the legs going seems to make it easier to cope with the sudden differences, you can more quickly get the bike back on track.


----------



## edindave (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ditto! I went out on my geared bike yesterday and it was bliss!


 
I haven't used shifters since August. But I'm looking forward to my first 100km Audax in Feb. I hope I remember how the gears work 



mangid said:


> I suspect it's just familiarity ?
> 
> I don't have any problems related to riding fixed in strong winds (40knot gusts last week), yep it's hard work, but I enjoy that :-) I'm not sure I get the stopping pedalling in a side wind, keeping the legs going seems to make it easier to cope with the sudden differences, you can more quickly get the bike back on track.


 
That makes sense on paper... I will keep at it. I obviously freewheel too much - probably just laziness heh heh!


----------



## rb58 (2 Jan 2013)

This sounds odd, I know, but I can't figure out why I love fixed so much. I just do. And I actually find it easy to 'freewheel' on fixed by letting momentum turn my legs, rather than the other way around. Sure, I keep an eye on my cadence so as not to overcook it, and I apply power (or brakes) if I feel in any way uncomfortable. My flip-flop hub has not been turned back to SS for months now, and it has to be a pretty hilly route for me to get a geared bike out. My 2013 n+1 will undoubtedly be another fixed.


----------



## hoski (2 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> I haven't used shifters since August. But I'm looking forward to my first 100km Audax in Feb. I hope I remember how the gears work


 
I'm reckoning on doing my first 100k audax (in March) fixed. That's mostly because I've only had a fixed wheel for the last 18 months so I don't have a huge amount of choice. I would say, go fixed and stay fixed but I can't actually remember what a freewheel is like, let alone multiple gears...


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2013)

have to say even after my recent purchase of a geared bike, I still prefer my fixed  Its the simplicity of it, it just works no fannying around making sure you are in the right gear, just peddle!


----------



## edindave (2 Jan 2013)

rb58 said:


> This sounds odd, I know, but I can't figure out why I love fixed so much. I just do. And I actually find it easy to 'freewheel' on fixed by letting momentum turn my legs, rather than the other way around. Sure, I keep an eye on my cadence so as not to overcook it, and I apply power (or brakes) if I feel in any way uncomfortable. My flip-flop hub has not been turned back to SS for months now, and it has to be a pretty hilly route for me to get a geared bike out. My 2013 n+1 will undoubtedly be another fixed.


 
Thanks, feeling very encouraged to keep at it. It's due a wipe after yesterday's ride so I think the wheel will be getting flipped.



hoski said:


> I'm reckoning on doing my first 100k audax (in March) fixed. That's mostly because I've only had a fixed wheel for the last 18 months so I don't have a huge amount of choice. I would say, go fixed and stay fixed but I can't actually remember what a freewheel is like, let alone multiple gears...


 
I know the route of my first Audax (Tour of East Lothian), as I did the unofficial version of it last year. There was one chap on a fixed, which was impressive! The route includes a 17% and a couple of 14% climbs on it, at least. I think I'll take the gears. No way I'd get up the 17% Redstone Rigg on a fixed 48x18. I can just about manage 34x28!



MrGrumpy said:


> have to say even after my recent purchase of a geared bike, I still prefer my fixed  Its the simplicity of it, it just works no fannying around making sure you are in the right gear, just peddle!


 
Have found the ease of cleaning is like night and day compared to the geared bikes. Really surprisingly so in fact.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2013)

Last time I rode single speed was in the 1960's, I've been on fixed for commuting and all winter riding for over 5 years now, and its not my first time on fixed, I was on fixed in the late 1980's early 1990's, I prefer fixed, my geared bike only comes out for summer Sunday rides the rest of the time I'm on fixed.


----------



## edindave (28 Mar 2013)

Bit the bullet today and flipped the wheel back to the 16t fixed sprocket.
I really enjoyed it - 50km of mixed roads through town, out along the coast, and a bit of fast dual-carriageway with a tailwind. Yep, it was great. 

Only caught myself out and stopped pedalling once, when a transit van which was parked on the inside of a 'roundabout' decided to pull out in to my path while I was going round the roundabout. No harm done though. (It's a bit of a weird roundabout to be fair. It's more of a rectangle and even has public toilets in the centre! Map link.)

All in all a good day and happy with the fixed feeling


----------



## edindave (20 Jun 2013)

Well almost three months have passed and I'm well and truly converted to fixed. 
I've clocked up just under 900km fixed after I switched from 48x18t freewheel to the 16t sprocket.

The epiphany for me was the realisation that I can 'freewheel'... or rather, just relax my legs. A case of programming my mind to switch off the legs at will, and let the flywheel carry them. Learning to do this at times when I would previously have tensed up, e.g. reacting to hazards, has almost become second nature.
Since I went fixed I've only once been caught out - swerving a pothole - and it was no more than a gentle reminder 'kick' from the pedals.

Another challenge for me was stopping, especially stopping abruptly. My technique now is to unclip one foot and get out of the saddle and let the crank rotate and flex my other leg as I come to halt. It's tied in with the freewheeling to an extent I suppose, just with one leg though.

As for hills, I worried about Arthur's Seat, the closest local Cat 4 climb, but tried it and set a Strava PR.
I also managed a few other Cat 4s in the area on that day.

My new extended commute has some quite lumpy bits - very short climbs with up to 16-18% - and I can manage them - just about!

Suffice to say fixed is my new preferred riding. So much less cleaning for a start - you don't realise how much mess a rear derailleur makes until you don't have one. These days I save the geared bike for club runs, sportives, audax and other very long/hilly rides.

Happy days!


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jun 2013)

not been on my fixed for a few weeks now, weather has been good, might give it a wee go next week. Running 48 x 16 myself, what I will say is that after riding the geared bike for so long you can defo feel the fixed in your legs.


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2013)

You either love em or hate em, i love my fixie for commuting, don't understand what difference the wind makes.


----------



## edindave (22 Jun 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> not been on my fixed for a few weeks now, weather has been good, might give it a wee go next week. Running 48 x 16 myself, what I will say is that after riding the geared bike for so long you can defo feel the fixed in your legs.


 
I've been finding it a good workout going the long way round Dalmeny estate on 48x16. 

It was nice today to jump back on the geared bike for a club run. I definitely feel a benefit from fixed riding when I'm back on gears.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jun 2013)

Wrong way round Dalmeny? ? Is there a right way lol ! have done all the hills in there on my fixed and they aint too bad.


----------



## markmywords (14 Jul 2013)

I love riding fixed but have been 'kicked' off so many times so many times that I now stick to a freewheel cog. Each time has been when I'm totally fatigued and the bike has taken no prisoners. But would highly recommend trying fixed just to understand how to ride a bike.


----------



## Seamab (14 Jul 2013)

I've not been on my bike with the flip flop hub since coming off when the chain came off after standing up to stomp up a hill. My fault, the chain needed replaced but it was a sore one which took months to get better so i'm lacking in confidence on it now.
I started off fixed some years back but hated going down steep hills so eventually went s/s which i much prefer. TBH i think the flywheel effect is minimal (probably not much more than placebo) and the many vaunted claims about fixed riding being some kind of nirvana are just tosh. I like(d) to do it because it was (is) a nice change once in a while and sets a different challenge. Ease of maintainance is the other big plus (but remember to change the chain when worn OUCH!) I'll get back to it soon...


----------



## edindave (15 Jul 2013)

Ouch that doesn't sound good @Seamab  I'm sure you'll get back into it if the notion takes you.
I'll be keeping an eye on my chain for sure.

For me the flywheel feels like a real benefit on the flat or into the wind, and maybe a little on the climbs (although very hard work).
Sometimes I think I'm over geared, running 48x16 or appx 79" in old money, but I've not been beaten by any local hills yet. Caveat: there are some I know not to even attempt though - eg. Redstone Rig!

Downhills are the least fun I would say, especially as I don't have a lot of weight/power to use my legs as brakes - I only weigh about 60kg. That certainly puts me off lowering the gear. But I'm getting more confident as time goes on so will stick with what I've got for now. Saying that, I might change to an 18T cog in the winter just to have a bit more control over my speed when I'll be commuting in dark/wet conditions.


----------



## Seamab (16 Jul 2013)

I found that 48/18 is my best option to tackle the variable terrain round here. 48/16 and the hills are too hard. I always avoid mega steep hills of any great length on the s/s but i've been amazed at some of the hills i can get up. I'm pretty much the same weight as you (though i've not weighed myself for years!). I prefer s/s for urban conditions (i feel more confident i can negotiate the hazards than on fixed).
My accident was simply taking the "ease of maintenance" thing too far and just jumping on the bike without any prior checks apart from tyre pressure. Won't make that mistake again for sure!
i had a long break from s/s last year then started using it again in the autumn and noticed how reduced my ability to stomp up the hills had become. Using the geared bike i'd developed a more sit & spin style on the hills. I guess the muscles just adapt to how you ride.
Take care and enjoy your fixie. I've always found s/s or fixed a pleasant change from geared but since my accident at the start of the year i've become a bit of a "gearie" again...


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2013)

Seamab said:


> I found that 48/18 is my best option to tackle the variable terrain round here. 48/16 and the hills are too hard. I always avoid mega steep hills of any great length on the s/s but i've been amazed at some of the hills i can get up. I'm pretty much the same weight as you (though i've not weighed myself for years!). I prefer s/s for urban conditions (i feel more confident i can negotiate the hazards than on fixed).
> My accident was simply taking the "ease of maintenance" thing too far and just jumping on the bike without any prior checks apart from tyre pressure. Won't make that mistake again for sure!
> i had a long break from s/s last year then started using it again in the autumn and noticed how reduced my ability to stomp up the hills had become. Using the geared bike i'd developed a more sit & spin style on the hills. I guess the muscles just adapt to how you ride.
> Take care and enjoy your fixie. I've always found s/s or fixed a pleasant change from geared but since my accident at the start of the year i've become a bit of a "gearie" again...


 Sorry to read about your accident. Prior to my Freewheel coming apart and being forced to go fixed I had the same nervous worries about it in traffic but now I'm use to it I think I prefer the fixed although I'm on 99% flat terrain and dry roads at the moment weather that was to change if terrain/elements changed. The only daft accident I've had touch wood was back in Cowdenbeath when the bike was still a free wheel and I sprinted up hill with a strong tailwind and my cleat came loose


----------



## Seamab (17 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> The only daft accident I've had touch wood was back in Cowdenbeath when the bike was still a free wheel and I sprinted up hill with a strong tailwind and my cleat came loose


Strange things happen in Beath!


----------



## imageica (27 Jul 2013)

I made the switch to fixed wheel about two years ago and now I don't think I could make the switch back to a bike with a freewheel, I had a spin on my brothers mtb a couple of weeks ago and the handling just felt "mushy" < (that's probably not a real word TBH) but it seems like a good description of how a geared bike felt.


----------



## edindave (28 Jul 2013)

imageica said:


> I made the switch to fixed wheel about two years ago and now I don't think I could make the switch back to a bike with a freewheel, I had a spin on my brothers mtb a couple of weeks ago and the handling just felt "mushy" < (that's probably not a real word TBH) but it seems like a good description of how a geared bike felt.


 
I expect after two years of fixed it would feel a bit strange using gears.
Was it an MTB with suspension? Would that explain the mushiness?

Most of my rides this past week have been on the fixed due to rain showers, but prior to that I spent about three weeks (of the heatwave) on the geared bike. For me the geared bike's handling is much better, especially when cornering or descending.


----------



## imageica (28 Jul 2013)

My brothers mtb is a hard tail so that could explain the mushy feeling, but I think what i'm trying to convey the feeling of here is how a fixed wheel feels when you ride it, the feel I get through the pedals is completely different to a bike with a freewheel.
Have to admit descending on the fixie can get a bit frantic at times


----------



## edindave (28 Jul 2013)

imageica said:


> My brothers mtb is a hard tail so that could explain the mushy feeling, but I think what i'm trying to convey the feeling of here is how a fixed wheel feels when you ride it, the feel I get through the pedals is completely different to a bike with a freewheel.


 
Ah I think I get you... that 'connected' feeling. If I've done a lot of mileage on the fixed and then switch to gears I still find myself pedalling as I'm braking, and when the freewheel kicks in it feels like the drive train has disappeared. It's quite a strange feeling, and then I remember oh yeah, I've got a freewheel. 



> Have to admit descending on the fixie can get a bit frantic at times


 
... yep there are times when it feels a bit too connected!


----------

